# Santa Fe Railway Hist. & Modeling Society - Western Archives



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Every two months the Western Archives of the Santa Fe Railway Historical & Modeling Society issues a free newsletter to subscribers. Articles usually are accompanied by photographs.

Recent articles included:

Santa Fe Diesel Paint Charts from the 1940s
Santa Fe Freight Department ‘Sales Folio’
Non-Operating Approach Signal
San Bernardino Yard Goats
Super Fleet and Santa Fe Cotton Posters
W.A. Kingman photo album
Newton, Kansas, steel water and oil tanks, and street crossing tower
Street scenes from Newton, Kansas

You do NOT have to be a member of the Santa Fe Railway Historical & Modeling Society to receive the newsletter.

If you would like to subscribe to the newsletter e-mail your request to: [email protected]

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/

P.S.: The Western Archives are located at the old Santa Fe Depot in San Bernardino, CA. If you have Santa Fe material to donate, please contact Charles Schultz at [email protected] or 909-529-0081.


----------

